# 1st Shawl of 2012 and it is Edwina!!!!!!



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Just finished my Edwina last night. I gave my word to Dee and I always keep my promises. Thank you again, Dee, for the opportunity to knit your wonderful shawl, for your on-going support and encouragement!!! Knitted the entire shawl from charts.

Congratulations on publishing another pattern on Ravelry!!!

Info on my Edwina:

Pattern: Edwina Shawl by Dee O'Keefe
Yarn: Madelinetosh Tosh Lace - Silver Fox colorway
How much: 1 skein - 950 yards
Needles: US 1½ - 2.5 mm (being a continental knitter I knit more loosely, so have to go 1 to 2 sizes smaller needles).
Here is the link to my Ravelry project page:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/edwina-shawl


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Happy New Year!!! 
Another excellent shawl!!! &#61514; . You are very talented.
I love your work and always look out for it Thank you for sharing it.
May be one day I will get brave enough to give a try may be.. Your work is always a true inspiration for me.
Vija


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I am just floored by your talent! Absolutely, positively amazing!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow......stunning!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought this pattern but haven't got to begin it yet.

Yours is beautiful Makes me want to get started on mine!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow that is a stunner!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a stunner!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, Sunsetknitting it is beautiful. I haven't had time to start yet but looking forward to it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

You have done a beautiful job. Such a work of art that is.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful x


----------



## wreni (Dec 6, 2011)

Elegant

Like being kissed by a flutter-by


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

What an inspiration you are Sunset Knitting! Edwina will be my second of Dee's beautiful patterns. Just getting ready to start Ashton today. I am constantly amazed and delighted by the sheer talent of the people here on KP.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Gosh, that is beautiful!!!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, what talent you have really well done


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Spectacular!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is just stunning. I love it. Leonora.


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

This shawl is so beautiful. I can only dream of being so talanted.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous job you did ! It's just fabulous !!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and great work! I hope to begin my Ashton shawl this weekend...fingers crossed.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Wow......stunning!!!! :thumbup:


DITTO!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - you are such a creative designer and your work is perfection! thank you for sharing


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sunset, this is absolutely exquisite! That lovely yarn really shows off the pattern. (Must get some, must get some....)It seems to almost glisten! Your pictures look great. 

I thank you for knitting such an amazing version of the shawl. Wow.


----------



## ellenrose (Aug 2, 2011)

absolutely stunning !!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so beautiful, great job. Love it.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing. I don't have that much patience.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Absoluely beautiful. You are one great knitter!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing and inspiring me to try again (I just frogged for the third time...didn't like the yarn). Your choice is perfect, however! :thumbup:


----------



## Read2Me (Jul 29, 2011)

Spectacular!!!


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Love this shawl! must be a hardwork!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

So very beautiful


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just when I think you cannot outdo yourself..you amaze me again.
Unbelievably GORGEOUS.

Thanks for more knitting eye candy ..lol

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla



SunsetKnitting said:


> Just finished my Edwina last night. I gave my word to Dee and I always keep my promises. Thank you again, Dee, for the opportunity to knit your wonderful shawl, for your on-going support and encouragement!!! Knitted the entire shawl from charts.
> 
> Congratulations on publishing another pattern on Ravelry!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beyond beautiful!! Very nice!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

This is breathtaking -- love the yarn you used. It is looks so soft and romantic and really shows off the lace pattern. Your work is always beautiful and gives me inspiration as I am a newbie at lace knitting. Congratulations and thank you for sharing.
Shirley


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

It is truly beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Good work.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you, my friends, for all lovely comments!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

No thank you for sharing your beautiful shawls...
Just amazing.

Hugs and God Bless you for your talent,

Camilla



SunsetKnitting said:


> Thank you, my friends, for all lovely comments!!!


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

You just knit the most gorgious stuff Oh my word wow 
There is some thing just so wonderful with a shawl. Happy knitting. Linda


----------



## Irene4 (Jan 23, 2012)

:hunf: I'm green with envy :mrgreen: But I do have to give you :thumbup: It's beautiful... maybe one day ....


----------



## RoseJ13 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

